# that time of the year



## farmer steve (Dec 30, 2013)

i'm sure the mailman is hatin' me about now.seems like every other day a new seed catalog arrives. i have been poring over them checking out the new varieties and also looking at the old standby's. i love how the companies all tell you they have the best product.as like everything else the prices have gone up again this year. looks like sweetcorn seed alone this year will cost me about $800.. i buy most of my seed from seigers seed co. out of michigan.(www.siegers.com).


----------



## exSW (Dec 30, 2013)

Enough to make you puke ain't it.I bought an old small grain cleaner at an auction a few years ago.Started using it for Winter Rye. May have to start using it for other stuff.


----------



## tbow388 (Dec 30, 2013)

I guess I'm lucky. My seeds will cost me about 10 bucks!!!


----------



## theswampthing (Dec 30, 2013)

All I needed to read was the title, and I knew what this thread was all about. 
Started getting mine in the mail, too. Looking forward to starting the gardens this spring. Nothing like fresh caught trout on the grill with veggies from the garden. Or farm, in your case.


----------



## hedge hog (Mar 8, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> i'm sure the mailman is hatin' me about now.seems like every other day a new seed catalog arrives. i have been poring over them checking out the new varieties and also looking at the old standby's. i love how the companies all tell you they have the best product.as like everything else the prices have gone up again this year. looks like sweetcorn seed alone this year will cost me about $800.. i buy most of my seed from seigers seed co. out of michigan.


 being roundup ready makes the cost a little easier to choke down ?
would like to try some on are pivots around the wells in the little corners and being roundup ready it wouldn't get smoked and make a lot more room in my garden.
haven't done a lot research on the RR sweet corn but would like to hear your input if you have time.


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 8, 2014)

hedge hog said:


> being roundup ready makes the cost a little easier to choke down ?
> would like to try some on are pivots around the wells in the little corners and being roundup ready it wouldn't get smoked and make a lot more room in my garden.
> haven't done a lot research on the RR sweet corn but would like to hear your input if you have time.[/quote
> hh, same as conventional sweet corn as far as taste and all its just if you can get over it being GM. smallest amount you can buy if you are licensed is 25m.


----------

